# Def A Serra



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

View attachment 45717
First let me tell you I have more pics on a website 
http://photos.yahoo.com/mazda91gt 
click oddball serra
but I will post the good pic I have
I think either malcutus or spilo 
N e help is appreciated


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Without seeing your others pics i am saying *Brandtii*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> husky_jim Posted Today, 10:18 AM
> Without seeing your others pics i am saying Brandtii


 Good eye and agree.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a sweet little Brandtii - how big is it? I haven't seen many that small before!
Could you also try to shoot a pic in which the whole fish is visible?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

dude I wish I could take a better pic, he is 4" . The only time he comes out is when there is food in the tank, I try lots of frozen and fresh food, while he eats it, nothing makes him happier than a danio. I have pics of when he is completely out of the plants, but he is so fast it blurred the camera. I looked on the brandti info on this site and it didnt look like the similarities
thanx for your info


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A photo can be deceiving regarding live colors (photo color/flash). The case on this fish check out the placement of the first ray of the anal fin, draw an imaginary straight line up to the dorsal fin first 3 or 4 rays. You will see that the anal fin is placed further forward than any other Serrasalmus species. Hence, S. brandtii.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> dude I wish I could take a better pic, he is 4" . The only time he comes out is when there is food in the tank, I try lots of frozen and fresh food, while he eats it, nothing makes him happier than a danio. I have pics of when he is completely out of the plants, but he is so fast it blurred the camera. I looked on the brandti info on this site and it didnt look like the similarities
> thanx for your info
> [snapback]858720[/snapback]​


4"?!?!? I thought he was way smaller than that - deceiving indeed








Either way, he looks beautiful


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx guys, I have had him for quite some time I bought him at the lfs for 25 when he was 2" and now he is 4" he is a very shy fish. He may not run when I approach the tank but he def doesnt like coming out, during the day at least. At night I have seen him freakin out swiming around I know he is not nocturnal but he is definately dfferent in behaviour


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a nice looking brandtii


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)




----------

